
AI can help recession-proof your company - sg_gabriel
https://blog.saleswhale.com/4-ways-ai-can-help-recession-proof-your-company
======
sg_gabriel
After researching over 100+ companies globally on how they weathered the 2008
global financial crisis, I noticed they deployed four common strategies.

I wrote an article that looks at each of the above time-tested strategies
through through the lens of AI and automation technology available in 2020.

